# Hello All



## ayleriahmousers (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey there everyone! My name is Alexis, and I'm fourteen years old. I plan to get some mice of my own in the very near future, then I'll start a line of my own. In the past, I've owned mice, a ferret, dogs, guinea pigs, and I currently own two cats. My grandma always joked around with me that my first word was 'Dog', as opposed to the usual 'Mom'. Out of all of my pets, I have to say that the mice and the dogs were the most fun to have, and so that's what I want to with my life c: 
So, yeah. Here's my very awkward introduction. I'm sure I'll love all of you guys, and I look forward to interacting with all of you.

For now, 
Alexis~


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pleased to meet you. Look forward to seeing you post around the boards


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Alexis.
Welcome


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Well my first word was either dog or joe (our dog at the time was called joe). Yay! Not alone  haha
Welcome!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ayleriahmousers (Jan 31, 2013)

Aw, thank you everyone. I honestly didn't expect to get all that many replies o.o


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Alexis.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## lifelongcannibal (Dec 23, 2012)

Welcome, Alexis!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

